#ubuntu-gnome-devel 2013-12-26
<vorburger> shadeslayer, are you able to help me out, total newbie trying out https://developer.gnome.org/gnome-devel-demos/unstable/image-viewer.c.html.en ? It builds, but on exec only empty window, no button in it as tutorial suggests.. what am I doing wrong?
<shadeslayer> not really, I mostly work on KDE and Qt stuff
<shadeslayer> copy pasted the code exactly?
<shadeslayer> does the image exist
<vorburger> yep. image does not exist - goal is to get a file chooser.. let me try over in #gnome-love instead of here. Tx!
